# Ford Diesel trucks any kind



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

This is my 1999 ford f-250 diesel powerstroke 7.3 long bed ex-cab with Peterbilt mud flaps (custom fit) and a tool box. The truck only has a little over 116,000 miles on the thing!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

If you do not own a ford diesel then show only diesel truck any kind or form. ok


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking truck.I think I'd ditch the flaps and steps though. Make the truck look a bit taller and cleaner.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*sorry no diesels here other then my sidewalk machines but nice lookin truck *


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;780204 said:


> Nice looking truck.I think I'd ditch the flaps and steps though. Make the truck look a bit taller and cleaner.


I would keep flap why it prevent rock and salt dig paint surface to form rust inside.

that truck look better than our F250 due rust.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

one of my 2000 f-250 7.3l psd with 103,000 on it now


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

pic didnt post the first time for sum reason, here it is, 2000 f-250 7.3l psd


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you get better pics of the mud flaps and how they custom put them on? and what size they are. I want to get a pair of CAT ones, but have no idea how the hell ima gonna mount them. 

Thanks


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

She got a Cummins


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol. Dave, have you seen that Hummer with the diesel in it? Its a stretch also. I see it Boston sometimes.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;781121 said:


> She got a Cummings


Fixed it for you


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;781138 said:


> Lol. Dave, have you seen that Hummer with the diesel in it? Its a stretch also. I see it Boston sometimes.


A H1 Hummer? That old white one? Yeah I have seen it. I think Salon Salon owns it. They are in Fall River area. Good looking rig


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

BigDave12768;781157 said:


> A H1 Hummer? That old white one? Yeah I have seen it. I think Salon Salon owns it. They are in Fall River area. Good looking rig


Yah thats the one. I was up in Derry on Saturday and it was there prom... I wish I got a pic of the Excursion limo with the PowerStroke.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

fall river is no where near boston lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

chcav1218;781253 said:


> fall river is no where near boston lol


Well Chris, when I go down to Boston or pretty much anywhere in Mass, I consider it a general area that revolves around Boston. And I dont pay any attention to what city Im in when Im down there, and considering my moms friend lives in Fall River, there is a very big chance it may have been in Fall River.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

chcav1218;781253 said:


> fall river is no where near boston lol


Your kidding right? We are talking about limo's. They usually end up in Boston for the job. So most people do see limos when they are in Boston. That doesnt mean the limo comes from Boston.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The truck I've been driving quite a bit at work.
05 F350, Almost 51k on it. 6.Oh No with the torqueshift. 4.10s.
Pulls ok but not great.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark, You're working on the farm now too?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;781454 said:


> Mark, You're working on the farm now too?


Ya. This week was kinda my first where I actually did things. Last week we worked cattle for a bit but that was about it. I posted about 55 pictures on another forum but idk if you can see them without being a member.

You worked with Dale at all?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Nice trucks!. I think I am going to get a Ford van or truck for my next wheels. I had a ford van(gas) and a Ford box truck(460 engine(gas) if I remember correctly -- Super duty awhile back and they were bullet proof. Very dependable.
I will check out the pro and cons of the Ford diesels


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Charles;781457 said:


> I will check out the pro and cons of the Ford diesels


I'd go with a late 7.3 (up to 2003). Those are good proven motors. The 6.0 that's in the white dually I posted above are known to be headaches. The one in that truck has 51k on it and has been mostly problem free except for a lightning strike. However I drove another 06 6.0 for a little bit while plowing and it was a mess. It spent more time broke then working. And I can't comment on the 6.4s, no experience with them.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;781455 said:


> Ya. This week was kinda my first where I actually did things. Last week we worked cattle for a bit but that was about it. I posted about 55 pictures on another forum but idk if you can see them without being a member.
> 
> You worked with Dale at all?


Not yet, Graduation is this upcoming saturday so after that I should be out alot for hay. Let's not hijack another thread with conversation though lol.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Mark13;781458 said:


> I'd go with a late 7.3 (up to 2003). Those are good proven motors. The 6.0 that's in the white dually I posted above are known to be headaches. The one in that truck has 51k on it and has been mostly problem free except for a lightning strike. However I drove another 06 6.0 for a little bit while plowing and it was a mess. It spent more time broke then working. And I can't comment on the 6.4s, no experience with them.


Thanks for the info. :waving:


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heres mine a 03 f350 with the 7.3.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78789


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 88:









my 02 when i got it 2 years ago:









and the 02 last night:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tjctransport;781488 said:


> my 88:


He said pictures of Ford diesels, not tanks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark13;781490 said:


> He said pictures of Ford diesels, not tanks.


they may be mainline battle tanks, but they are still powered by ford diesel engines!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

my old ford
04 6.0 700hp..... should have never striped it and traded it in:{


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

But now i have my race truck (06 ford, 1500 miles with a built cummins) :}


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's my truck. 01 2500HD D-max


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

rob_cook2001;781579 said:


> But now i have my race truck (06 ford, 1500 miles with a built cummins) :}


And let me guess the Cummins is faster and alot easier to build power out of.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres mine... 03 F-250, 6.0 .. i love this truck.. Added 08 mirrors, tailgate, and taillights.. and yes the rusted fabtech shocks are gone, swapped with Bilstein zinc plated ones.. Night and day difference!

















Most recently pulling out some bushes


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

m&m what did you do to make your plow work i just installed the 6in on mine nice looking truck


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Sweet truck M&M! I just purchased a 2.5" icon leveling kit with 4" rear blocks.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. Foldplowkid you will like that 6" kit!!! Ultimate plow, Icon makes excellent products! What I do is drop the plow on the ground, pull the pins for the shoes, put them on cinder blocks and back away... It works great. I had to adjust the chain on the plow for the height of the truck, and everybody said it wont work, the plow will trip all the time, you'll never get it hooked up.. Well, the plow doesn't trip that much at all, and it hooks up fine, and plows great... I'll see if I can post some action shots later. I do run it on stock tires and wheels in the winter though.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice truck M&M, like looking into a lifted mirror of my truck


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

metallihockey88;781888 said:


> nice truck M&M, like looking into a lifted mirror of my truck


Very nice truck! Red is where it's at! :salute:


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a more recent photo of my truck. I will get a better phot soon.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine:









Dad's:








Front tires are on bricks so that water would drain out of the bed rather than sit in there and freeze.

Random 650 that was at a show I attended Sunday:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

7.3 Plower;782808 said:


> Mine:


hmmm.
for some reason, that there truck looks strangely familiar.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have put a Cobra 29 40 channel CB radio and the whips are on the mirrors. If you need help on how I put the whips on my mirrors just ask. I will have a picture soon.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

farmtruckerboy;783304 said:


> I have put a Cobra 29 40 channel CB radio and the whips are on the mirrors. If you need help on how I put the whips on my mirrors just ask. I will have a picture soon.


please post pics of that, i would love to put mine on my mirrors and so would my buddy. i got a cobra 29 also


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

I am keeping the mud flaps and steps but here is the most recent picture of my truck.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

metallihockey88;783324 said:


> please post pics of that, i would love to put mine on my mirrors and so would my buddy. i got a cobra 29 also


Ok I have to put new mirrors on so I will take a picture of how I did it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW you do realize this thread is 2.5 years old right


----------



## sea ox (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice trucks guys. Here is mine. New to me 08 F-550


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice trucks guys! My 05 f-250 6.0


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice how about more


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

*here is my 2008 F250*

here is mine. DPF deleted, H&S tuned, 4" flo pro exhaust, firestone winterforce tires, Boss 9'2" VXT. thanks for looking


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn that is nice. Must scream with the H&S!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you! she can definately move, but i usually drive like and old man. its just a very comfortable truck that plows/tows great. (I am the lucky one to tow my girlfriends gooseneck 3 horse trailer.)


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

farmtruckerboy;1416832 said:


> I am keeping the mud flaps and steps but here is the most recent picture of my truck.


i hate to tell you this but you cant ground something on plastic .that cobra cant get down the road with out ears . Antennaes must be grounded for good swr's. I do like the gingerbread under the bumper .

Nice wheel


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmtruckerboy;1416832 said:


> I am keeping the mud flaps and steps but here is the most recent picture of my truck.


Not to be a dick, but your "mods" to the truck have significantly degraded it's looks from the original post.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark... I wanted to say something but you did it for me lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think he can fit a few more lights under the bumper
and with that, here's mine. bone stock except an EGR delete


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is mine 1984 f250 6.9 diesel

pull this combo about 2 or 3 times a week in the summer








work truck was down so i offered mine up








firewood haul








dump trailer with my dad standing next to it


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

are you triple towing the mixer?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

RepoMan1968;1418444 said:


> i hate to tell you this but you cant ground something on plastic .that cobra cant get down the road with out ears . Antennaes must be grounded for good swr's. I do like the gingerbread under the bumper .
> 
> Nice wheel


Please explain, I've seen please do that kind of thing before, as thinking about doing it myself. But I don't know a lot about it. Also the part he has it on is metal. at least on my mirrors.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

got to love those fords


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

20Silverado05;1419393 said:


> heres mine


Looks excellent, how are you liking it after almost a year?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

plowguy43;1419440 said:


> Looks excellent, how are you liking it after almost a year?


i like it alot never go back to a gasser. but i miss the interior of the chevy


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

20Silverado05;1419629 said:


> i like it alot never go back to a gasser. but i miss the interior of the chevy


 Nice truck. What size are your tires?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya, the 08+s are really nice in comparison.


20Silverado05;1419629 said:


> i like it alot never go back to a gasser. but i miss the interior of the chevy


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

pulling








pushing








playing









old truck


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

alldayrj;1419054 said:


> are you triple towing the mixer?


yea the mixer is getting double towed


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A couple more..........I love the ol gal on the right:



















Mini me:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Something about the superduty just looks like a working truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mustangman02232;1420046 said:


> old truck


I love that truck. If I could only find one around here.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

H2O those plows and spreaders are far too heavy, lol. Anyway do you have any reliability worries about your fleet with the amount of mileage on them?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol. Well I don't want to jinx anything but not really. Aside from typical Ford front end maintenance, everything goes pretty good for the most part. The 04 6.0 has had a turbo and FICM within the last 20k(its in the 230's) and I actually just did a turbo in my Dodge as well at 156k. They could all use a set of glow plugs right now, but they get by. The 99 is probably the tightest and best running one at 374k, and the ol 92 just a mere 95k. The 04 just got pretty much everything new in the front end.....ball joints, hub assys, locking hubs, axle u joints, etc. All were new 25k ago, but it carries an LP up front so that's a given. She now pushes with an 810 and barely knows its there in comparison hahahahahaha.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And honestly the 04 is the first out and the last in. That truck works more than you can imagine. Its always loaded quite heavily and is the truck that I rely on for the most part. That's saying a lot for a 6.0 with nearly a quarter mil. Its had a hard life, especially since I've owned it. Not bragging really, just saying it how it is. I wish it had an hour meter........the miles wouldn't look very high if it did lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

got-h2o;1420485 said:


> And honestly the 04 is the first out and the last in. That truck works more than you can imagine. Its always loaded quite heavily and is the truck that I rely on for the most part. That's saying a lot for a 6.0 with nearly a quarter mil. Its had a hard life, especially since I've owned it. Not bragging really, just saying it how it is. I wish it had an hour meter........the miles wouldn't look very high if it did lol.


Funny I just talked to a close friend driving around in a 6.0 utility body that just passed 500k. Needed 2 injectors at 300k and thats it.

I think there are plenty out there that are fine motors, you only hear about the bad ones online.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banksy;1420159 said:


> I love that truck. If I could only find one around here.


i dearly miss that truck, however, I have allways been told there is never a question "is it for sale" its how much. when that how much price is payed in cash then its time to let it go,

few more

























i need one of these built for my 04


----------



## boarderboy87 (Jan 12, 2012)

farmtruckerboy;1416832 said:


> I am keeping the mud flaps and steps but here is the most recent picture of my truck.


 post a picture of the truck all lit up at night! Love the front bumper lights


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i have a couple of these floating on the site...but i always like showing her off haha


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

tight cramp...mounting the plow was no fun feat


















the truck it replaced....

I did love this thing


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

My truck/plow rig.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

dirt digger;1422713 said:


> tight cramp...mounting the plow was no fun feat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what made you decide to get rid of the cummins?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

oldbluehairhemi;1424597 said:


> what made you decide to get rid of the cummins?


well at the time I had 2 trucks...the 2006 Ram and a 2010 Chevy 1500 4x4 reg cab...I bought the Chevy because the job I had gave a vehicle reimbursment but your truck had to be 3 years old or newer...not wanting to get rid of the Dodge for a new truck that would get beat up I bought the Chevy

I switched jobs so no longer needed the Chevy....the Dodge was getting high in mileage (not really..but thats what I tell myself at 48,000)...was going to cost me $1,000+ to pass inspection, etc....

so I took my new companies X-plan pricing, traded both in...and now I have a ford haha...I would have never mounted a plow on the Dodge...but the Ford will never sound the same (or look the same) as that Dodge....but the 2011 Has treated me good so far


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Here is mine although now it has no lettering.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

*Plow Trucks*

2002 Dodge 2500 cummins with 8ft Meyer EZ Mount and my new to me 2001 Ford F450 XLT Super Duty with 7.3 Power stroke with Western ultramount pro 8ft with wings and new Meyer 2yd spreader. Truck is new to me so not painted or lettered. Dodge is my personal rig but used when needed to plow. Also not pictured is a New Holland L425 Skid Steer we use as well. New to the site, figured Id show a few snow fighters. First and only snow of the season on Long Island- 4 inches January 21st 2012


----------

